
Show HN: Website Creation for Twitch Streamers - eralpb
https://www.watchme.lol
======
eralpb
1-Click website creation that would allow streamers to collect all their
social media profiles in one place ^^

We also have some cool features like embeddable calendar creation, Spotify
playlist sharing and many more. Subdomains are for free
({username}.watchme.lol) whereas if a streamer wants his own domain he can
upgrade to a premium plan.

An example website is [https://alican.tv](https://alican.tv)

